# connexion de mon ipod touch avec le wifi



## ThomasGili (3 Janvier 2010)

bonjour, je n'arrive pas à  connecter mon ipod touch avec la wifi chez moi. Je l'ai recu à Noel et je ne sais pas où trouver les infos qu'on me demande. merci de m'aider


----------



## miaou (3 Janvier 2010)

quelle infos on te demande ?
tu active wifi, dans réglages , l'ipod doit afficher tout les réseaux qu'il capte, tu choisit celui que tu veux . libre  ou s'il protégé par un mot de passe  , tu le met   , le tien par exemple ou celui d'un ami 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2031?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## nico1 (3 Janvier 2010)

oui mais moi le problème c'est après quand je me suis connecter en wiifi  je vais sur itunes et c'est marquer connexion à l'itunes store impossible  invalid argument.


----------



## bapum (5 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

Quelle application utilise-tu pour mettre tes paramètres free et te connecter?

Avec la version 2 de l'OS ça marchait nickel avec le lien de free mais depuis la version 3 j'utilise une application qui permet de se connecter facilement "Couverture FreeWifi". Peux-être est-ce dû à cela.

a+


----------



## nico1 (5 Janvier 2010)

merci à toi de m'avoir répondu 

est ce que "Couverture FreeWifi" est payante et est ce que il faut acheter d'autre application pour pouvoir mettre "Couverture FreeWifi"??

a+


----------



## bapum (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

Couverture freewifi est gratuite et il y aussi une version payante. J'utilise la version gratuite qui fonctionne sans aucun problème.


----------



## tombom (6 Janvier 2010)

bonsoir,
pour ma part je ne conseil pas de passer par un utilitaire... la solution fournit par apple fonctionne bien donc pas de raison que ca ne marche pas pour toi...

je te remet le lien posté plus haut :
_
Réglages Wi-Fi
Activation ou désactivation du mode Wi-Fi. 
Choisissez Réglages > Wi-Fi puis activez ou désactivez le mode Wi-Fi.

Réglage de l&#8217;iPod touch pour qu&#8217;il vous demande si vous souhaitez vous connecter à un nouveau réseau Wi-Fi. 
Lorsque vous essayez d&#8217;accéder à Internet, à l&#8217;aide de Safari ou de YouTube par exemple, et que vous n&#8217;êtes pas à portée d&#8217;un réseau Wi-Fi que vous avez déjà utilisé, cette option indique à l'iPod de rechercher un autre réseau. L'iPod touch affichera la liste des réseaux Wi-Fi disponibles parmi lesquels faire votre choix. Les réseaux qui nécessitent un mot de passe sont accompagnés d&#8217;une icône de verrouillage (). 

Si l&#8217;option « Confirmer l&#8217;accès » est désactivée, vous devez rejoindre manuellement un réseau pour vous connecter à Internet lorsqu&#8217;aucun réseau déjà utilisé ni aucun réseau cellulaire de données n&#8217;est disponible. 

Choisissez Wi-Fi et activez ou désactivez l&#8217;option « Demander à joindre les réseaux ». Si vous désactivez l&#8217;option « Demander à joindre les réseaux », vous devez vous connecter manuellement aux réseaux.
Accès manuel à un réseau Wi-Fi. 
Choisissez Wi-Fi, patientez quelques instants pendant que l&#8217;iPod touch détecte les réseaux à portée, puis choisissez un réseau. Si nécessaire, saisissez un mot de passe et touchez Se connecter. Les réseaux qui nécessitent un mot de passe affichent une icône de verrouillage.
Configuration de l'iPod touch de façon à ce qu'il ne se connecte pas automatiquement à un réseau déjà utilisé. Choisissez Wi-Fi et touchez la flèche () en regard d&#8217;un réseau auquel vous vous êtes déjà connecté. Touchez ensuite « Oublier ce réseau ».
Connexion à un réseau Wi-Fi fermé (un réseau Wi-Fi disponible qui n&#8217;apparaît pas dans la liste des réseaux balayés). 
Choisissez Wi-Fi, puis touchez Autre et saisissez le nom du réseau. Si le réseau requiert un mot de passe, choisissez Sécurité, sélectionnez le type de sécurité qu&#8217;utilise le réseau, puis saisissez le mot de passe. Vous devez connaître le nom du réseau, le mot de passe et le type de sécurité afin de vous connecter à un réseau fermé. Certains réseaux Wi-Fi peuvent nécessiter la saisie ou l&#8217;ajustement de réglages supplémentaires, par exemple un identifiant de client ou une adresse IP statique. Demandez à l&#8217;administrateur réseau les réglages à utiliser.
Ajustement des réglages pour vous connecter à un réseau Wi-Fi 
Choisissez Wi-Fi, puis touchez la flèche () en regard d&#8217;un réseau._



si ca ne marche toujours pas...
tu peux aller dans "reglages / general / reinitialiser." > "reinitialiser les reglages reseaux... tu perd tout les reglages reseaux (comme cela le sous entend) mais ca peux permettre de retablir les choses... (quand jai eu mon touch, a la sorti de l'emballage le wifi ne voulait pas se connecter... j'ai donc cliqué la dessus, et tout a fonctionné ensuite)



je voudrais preciser un truc : pour ce connecter a l'itunes store, ou l'app store, il te faut un compte... tu peux le creer a partir de l'ipod ou a partir d'itunes sans soucis... ce compte est obligatoire pour telecharger une application ( qui peut etre telechargee soit depuis itunes soit depuis l'ipod touch directement...)

tiens nous au jus pour l'avancement des tes soucis...


ps : es tu sur de ton mot de passe  de ta box  ? c'est quoi comme box  ? et le mot de passe est celui qui est dessous la box ou un que vous avez choisi ?








---------

je n'avais pas vu que 2 personnes avait un soucis...
donc on va d'abord, dans ce post, regler le probleme de thomasgilli, puis celui de nico1, ou alors nico1, tu ouvres un autre post...

du coup, thomasgilli, ce que j'ai ecrit en haut peut n'avoir aucun rapport avec ton soucis...
il faudrait que tu nous detailles plus ton probleme stp (messages d'erreurs etc...)


----------



## nico1 (6 Janvier 2010)

Merci a vous deux pour vautres réponses.


----------



## bapum (6 Janvier 2010)

L'appli "Couverture freewifi" ne sert pas à se connecter mais à utiliser les bornes Free en accès libre pour les abonnés free en conservant les identifiants freewifi donné par Free.

Sinon je ne vois pas comment utiliser les bornes free sans avoir à ressaisir à chaque connexion les identifiants (sauf solution que je ne connais pas).


----------



## kabouli (10 Janvier 2010)

bonjours j'ai le probléme citer , je suis connecté au wii fi mais je n'arrive pas a me connecté sur safari ou apple store ....

c'est chiant car j'ai refais les manip du dessus 5 fois !!

que puis-je faire  ! aidez moi


----------



## tombom (10 Janvier 2010)

reinitialisation des reseau ? tu as fait ?


----------

